# JD 5085 ISSUE



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We use two JD 5085 tractors with inverted blowers as part of our operation. They are outside all season and plugged in. For some time this winter the units, once started, do not want to move. It seems that by working the hydraulics for some time they will begin to move and then all is well. A JD tech was out and did not find any stored codes. Both are five seasons old. Any thoughts?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Filter or a screen plugged ?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Filter or a screen plugged ?


We replaced the hydraulic filter on one and did not make a difference


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I assume that it is shared hydraulic and transmission fluid, as is common in most tractors these days.

Your fluid is cold, and the valves in the transmission don't want to move and shift until it warms up a bit. As you move the hydraulics, it does exactly that - it warms up the fluid through mechanical action.

I'd be willing to bet that your hydraulics are sluggish at first and then get better as well, and you might have some hydraulic pump noise.

It's possible you might have some restriction in a filter, but that would most likely cause it to work more slowly, but not stop altogether.

I'd get a heating pad for the transmission pan.

These guys used to be wolverine....
https://phillipsandtemro.com/solutions/specialty/pad-heaters/


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

What hydraulic fluid are you using?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How long do you let them warm up?

I'm usually in a half hour to hour earlier than the crews so everything is warming\warmed up by then.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The viscosity of the Hydraulic oil makes a difference in cold weather operations...We have warmers on the tanks on several pieces of equipment and trucks


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> The viscosity of the Hydraulic oil makes a difference in cold weather operations...We have warmers on the tanks on several pieces of equipment and trucks


We used about 5 gal of universal fluid after a bad leak in our 5085. After that on a very cold morning the hydros were stuck. Barely got them to move. No issues previously. The other Deere with factory John Deere hydro oil has had no problems on cold start up. I'm going to change back to John Deere (liquid gold $$) fluid in that 5085.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> We used about 5 gal of universal fluid after a bad leak in our 5085. After that on a very cold morning the hydros were stuck. Barely got them to move. No issues previously. The other Deere with factory John Deere hydro oil has had no problems on cold start up. I'm going to change back to John Deere (liquid gold $$) fluid in that 5085.


Liquid Gold??....That's what I call Budweiser


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I've never had a problem with the 6105D I had for 3 years or the 6115M this season. Tractors are always plugged in, idle for at least 15 minutes then I turn on the pto and let the oil in the gearbox on the blower loosen up for about 10 min before going to work. 

Always use John Deere Hy-Gard oil, never cheap out on a less expensive brand. I've read many farmers and now of problems at the dealer with tractors brought in for repair where people would switch out to save money but end up hurting the transmission down the road.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We use only the spendy JD oil as well.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We use only the spendy JD oil as well.


Of course you do....You got John Allin money


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure if you've had the same weather as we have had, but with alot of temperature fluctuations could it be moisture in the oil not allowing the machine to move forward due to the oil being to thick?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Lots of good comments here. FYI, we only use the appropriate JD filters and JD hydraulic oil. The oddity here is the two machines we use both have the issue and did not occur before this winter. One is owned by myself and the other is leased. JD was contacted and they are suggesting a complete hydraulic oil change which will include cleaning the "suction screen". Apparently this cleanable screen can clog. So that is scheduled for Monday. After that is completed we will park them outdoors and see if that procedure works. If not.... warming blankets, etc. Any additional comments are appreciated.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I have my tractor plugged in and let it run for at least 20 minutes with the pto engaged. I know its not the safest practice but I am a one man show so no one is around.


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

Herm, for years I had a problem with a new holland skid steer that would act up when it was cold. I thought the small amount of moisture in the hydro system would Ice up the intake screen. I flushed the hydro system several times and replaced the filters and would still have the issue. I was sick and tried of cleaning the screen it was like a gelled filter clog. 3 years ago I dumped a bottle of the red diesel 911 in the hydro tank and have not had a problem since. I am no chemist but I have had zero issues and it solved my problem without any observed issues.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Update. Yesterday our JD tech came out and changed the hydraulic fluid and both filters which includes the suction screen. In addition he to flow and pressure readings which he sent on to Deere. Afterwards one machine stayed parked indoors and the other outdoors. It was single digits overnight and the problem persists.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte said:


> Update. Yesterday our JD tech came out and changed the hydraulic fluid and both filters which includes the suction screen. In addition he to flow and pressure readings which he sent on to Deere. Afterwards one machine stayed parked indoors and the other outdoors. It was single digits overnight and the problem persists.


On both machines?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> On both machines?


They serviced both machines.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

If the problem was on the one parked outside, and not on the one inside (which is what I think Mark's question was about), it is then almost certainly a simple case of cold UTF. It doesn't have to be below the pour point to cause an issue. 

If my telehandler is parked outside, the filter pressure light goes on whenever the hydraulics for a given axis are first used, even with a new filter.

If both machines did it, and the one inside was above freezing then, to state the obvious, there is something else going on. If so, can you post pressure readings?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Same year...obviously there is an issue with some component from that year.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

There was a recall on the pickup tube inside the transmission, apparently it didnt reach the bottom of the transmission far enough, not sure if this would be related. Now that Mark mentioned the componant from that year I'm reminded. 
Both mine are 12's I believe. The recall once done painted the sight glass cover at the back of the machine red so that the dealer could tell the recall was done. Have your machines had the recall done Herm? May not be the answer but who knows


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I do a lot of reading, I really like this guy and subscribe to his literature.
I suspect that a lot of what is going on is just impatience in your warm up. Heating things up prematurely adds to hydraulic failures down the road.Start them early in cold weather.

https://www.hydraulicsupermarket.com/technical.html


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I do a lot of reading, I really like this guy and subscribe to his literature.
> I suspect that a lot of what is going on is just impatience in your warm up. Heating things up prematurely adds to hydraulic failures down the road.Start them early in cold weather.
> 
> https://www.hydraulicsupermarket.com/technical.html


It has taken as much as 30 minutes or better to warm up. Seem lengthy to me especially when our 5083 sits outside and has no issues, yet the newer 5085's do and it is the first winter of 5 that the issue showed up. I will look into the recall and get the pressure readings.


----------

